# New irons awaiting...



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Got back from hols the early hours of Friday morning knowing that my new Ping S57's were ready and waiting. Unfortunately Thursday involved an ambulance ride, drugs and a rebooked flight home. Since then I've had the Doc in, and more drugs. He's due back Monday with the lab results and hopefully some real good magic dust.

I was itching to go down the club today, if only to pick them up but the doc grounded me, and to be honest I daren't stray out of the house.

Whatever you do, don't eat meat in a fish restaurant. It's probably been there awhile...


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I've had food poisoning once and I've been seasick once. I'll take seasick every time.

Hope you feel better soon. I can imagine how frustrating it is to have new clubs and not immediately be able to play because it's raining or you have family obligations, (been there, done that), but to look at them in a corner while you are sick has to be worse.


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

BH - Nice! New S57's I had to google them to see pics. Pings site doesnt show them. Very nice looking.

Sorry to hear you cant hit them. Made me go look for a post by Dennis when I got my Eye2's.

"I think it's one of God's commandments, (on the tablet Moses dropped on his way down the mountain), "Thou shalt suffer through rain the day you buy new golf clubs."

Of course underneath, in small print, says something about eating meat from a fish shop. Really small... hard to read.

Hope you post some pics when you get them and let us know how they hit.

What did you get for a setup? In your sig you have some Ping, Taylor, Callaway & Vokey gear. Wondering what you are replacing.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice to hear about the club BH hope you feel better soon too food poisioning is never fun!


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Run away quickly. Lab results are in, and it's Salmonella


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Feel for ya buddy. I was suffering through a dose of something this weekend myself. Hit me Sat. around 2ish and I finally started getting over it Sun. around 5ish. Couldnt eat, couldnt drink, couldnt sleep. Sheesh.
Get well and congrats on the clubs getting in. Hope you like em.


----------

